# Where can i find weatherstripping/door seals?



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

I'm lookin for new weatherstripping for windows and doors for my 97 altima. if anyone knows a online store, please let me know. thanks.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Performance Nissan has an online store 

trademotion

You didn't say whether it was the front or the rear, but you should be able to find it with that link.

Troy


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

i wanted to replace all of em. thanks ill look into that site


----------

